# New filter technology???



## becikeja (Oct 14, 2007)

I have been running a Fluval FX5 on a 125 gallon tank since 2007. The tank was stocked with several cichlid species and continues to perform very well. Due to a cross country move I had to take down the tank. Since I have not looked into filtration for many years, thought I would check in to see if there are any new technologies I need to consider when I set the tank back up. 
What's the best out there today?


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

The FX5 is still pretty good by today's standards. You might look at the newer model FX6.


----------

